# Velma Pics



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 20, 2006)

Well I finally got these pics uploaded to my computer so I thought I would show off my new bun. :bunnydance:



This is Velma on the first day in her new home.







This is Velma as a DJ. 






And this is Velma in her favorite position in my favorite chair.






These are all the pics I have for now. I'll be sure and get some more up as soon as I can.:jumpforjoy:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh WOW....a chestnut lionhead...how neat. 

I love the name Velma - how did you come up with it?

Also - if you don't mind me asking - did you get her from a breeder, a pet store, petfinder, etc? I'm asking because I know of many lionhead breeders in Ohio...so I was just curious!

Peg


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2006)

Hmmm....Velma is an awfully good looking lionhead. Very good looking.... yes please tell us -- breeder or pet store? I want 20 just like her!onder:
Spitfire


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got her name from the movie Chicago. It's one of my favorite movies and I already have a boxer/lab named after a character (Roxie). So now I have a Roxie and a Velma. I'm hoping they get along better than the two characters in the movie. lol They're going to have their first meeting this weekend. Roxie has to be kept at my parents' house since I live in an apartment and can't keep her there. Oh look at me rambling. :tongue


Ok on to the next question. I got Velma at a pet store. I didn't even know about the breed of lionhead until I saw her. My boyfriend and I have really been wanting an additional to our little family so to speak and were wanting a pet that didn't require our presence a lot during the day as we are both students. Anyway I saw her in the pet store and loved her immediately. I was holding her and two of the managers came over and starting telling me about what breed she is and what not. My boyfriend talked me out of getting her that day but I moped around so much that we went back the next day and brought her home with lots of bunny accessories. :bunny18



Sorry. I'm a bit long winded. lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow. I like her. The pet stores in my area will have lionheads too but they aren't usually as attractive as Velma. Good job She looks like a sweatheart.
Spitfire


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh she is. She's gotten into the habit of following me around and it's so cute although it can sometimes be a nuisance if I don't notice she's there because I'm always afraid that I'm going to accidentally kick her or step on her or something.


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 21, 2006)

I know what you mean! Willow is all over me...she's constantly under my feet, I like, fall over myself trying to avoid stepping on her! She's all up in my business too when I try to clean her cage..it's understandable though! hehe, mommm...what are you doing to my caaagge??? 

Velma is adorable and I love her colorings! 

-Vanessa


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not sure how long her ears are - but have you considered showing her? I can't see her body type real well in the photo - but if you do decide you'd like to show her- I think she might do fairly well.

I'm really shocked that a rabbit that nice was in a pet store. Don't take me wrong - but many breeders sell their "culls" (that they don't want to breed or show) to the pet stores. But with her mane and her face- I think she's so cute.

Anyway - I ramble far far too much!

Peg


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 21, 2006)

What a cutie! Congratulations on your newest little one.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 21, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Peg but I didn't really feel like worrying about how it was said! Well done


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 21, 2006)

I guess I never really did think about showing her. I wouldn't even really know where to start. I have thought about breeding her though but I don't really have the time or the place right now to do anything like that.


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Mar 1, 2006)

New Velma Pics! :bunny18


This is Velma hopping around on our clothes I was trying to hang up.





Velma on her purple tunnel thing.





Velma's new couch. It's actually in better shape than our couch. lol





Velma stretching out.





Velma meet Roxie (my boxer/lab puppy that stays at my parents' house).





Velma also meets Molly.





Velma from Roxie's POV lol





Velma bust a move lol.





Velma in her favorite sleeping spot, her litter box.


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Oct 7, 2006)

New pics of my little bun. :bunnydance:

Here's Velma sneaking some food





A bit of bed head





Velma's in the closet hehe









Bunny kisses


----------



## aeposten (Oct 7, 2006)

What an adorable girl! I love the name!

-Amy


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks! :bunny18


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2006)

Aww I love Velma!

What a cute little lionhead! She is adorable :kiss:


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks from both of us. :bunnydance:


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Awwwww soo cute! I thik she is one of the cutest lionheads I have seen.


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks. I definately think she's the cutest lionhead I've ever seen but I may be a bit biast. :bunnyheart


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 8, 2006)

She is lovely! I like how she has the lighter colouring around her eyes and nose and underside/feet.


----------



## Quyntarious (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, I am Awesum's boyfriend, Ryan.Yeah, her coloring has actually increased. She has very lightcolors around her eyes and her underside is very bright.She's such a cutie. Those pics are pretty old (near the timeof the second set) Awesum lost her camera for a while. Welove our FunBun! (Funny Bunny)


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 8, 2006)

She really looks like a cutie pie, what do you call that colouring?


----------



## Quyntarious (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I had read someone call her Chesnut onhere. She is still that same Chesnut color, but her undersidehas lightened considerably since we got her.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 10, 2006)

She is adorable! Hey what kind of food are you feeding her?


----------



## Quyntarious (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, we love her and spoil her. Wefeed her a big bag that mixed rabbit food, it has seeds and pellets init, but she refuses to eat her pellets and picks out all of the extrastuff. We also give her alfalfa grass, little chewy appletreats, crunchy veggie treats and those little honey treats that stickto her cage. Obviously we don't give all of this to her atonce, we give her little treats once or twice through out all day andthen when we put her in her cage. We have been looking atgetting her a hay wheel. We got her a wood ball and she likesto throw it around sometimes.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 10, 2006)

Have you seen the sticky on feeding your rabbit?The extra stuff in the rabbit food is like bunny junk food. You mightwant to look for a plain high fiber pellet to feed your baby.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16340&amp;forum_id=1

Also, she might like fresh fruit for treats as well. Inexpensive andhealthier than store bought treats. Always in moderation though.


----------



## Quyntarious (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, Awesum is very adimate about leaving thepellets in there until she eats it. So we won't add food toher bowl until she eats the pellets. And she can be astubborn bun.


----------

